# Gulfport and/or Biloxi, MS



## gannab (Feb 18, 2008)

we are very interested in going next year as there are a lot of casinos in both area's I understand....could anyone recommend an rci resort that is really nice and close to the casinos...also,,,,,I am terrified of the weather in ms,,,,is there any time to go that is a sure NO Terrible weather month,,,,,thanks so much


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 18, 2008)

From what I can see in the RCI book there are only 3 timeshares in that area and I don't know how much damage they had during Katrina.  The beaches are not nice in this area, so if you want a nice beach, go elsewhere.

As far as weather goes, I would suggest late spring or November.  In Nov, the weather is still fairly nice and hurricane season is mostly over.  October is nice temperature wise but there is still a chance of hurricanes. In early spring/late winter, we get a lot of storms.  Summer is nice but very hot and humid.   We have only lived here since summer (July), but people from here tell me that this is prime storm season and fall is hurricane season.  Maybe someone who has lived here longer can give you better advice.

Debby


----------



## gannab (Feb 19, 2008)

*gulfport/biloxi*

thank you for your reply...really appreciate it..


----------



## JLB (Feb 19, 2008)

There have been other threads in the not-too-distant past, talking about recovery from hurricane damage and the condition of resorts.  I had an occasion to call one of them not long ago, and things are not totally up to snuff.

You might want to search for those discussions.


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2008)

Stay at a casino because none of the timeshares on the Mississippi coast are very nice. You can a casino room with a special rate of $99 to $150 on the internet. The rooms are great, the pools are great, the meals are great, and no driving necessary as free shuttles will take you from casino to casino. The Beau Rivage is the nicest, followed by Hard Rock, then The Grand, followed by many other casinos. The coast has a nice walking beach but it is not good for swimming as you have to go a hundred yards out to get to waist deep water. Drive a couple of hours to Gulf Shores Alabama for the day and you will see one of the best beaches in the US.


----------



## gannab (Feb 21, 2008)

*Biloxi/Gulfport*

Tombo:  Thanks so very much for your help....you pretty much answered all of my questions and really appreciate it....Judy from CT


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 21, 2008)

If the Beau Rivage interests you, sign up for their email letter. (They only send one email per month.) They'll send some good bargain rates. The weekend rates are considerably higher, though.


----------



## gannab (Feb 22, 2008)

*beau ridge*

thanks again.....


----------



## Whitecapper (Apr 10, 2008)

We own four weeks at Hickory Hills in Gautier, MS and went there in January to see how they were doing after the hurricane. Most of their buildings have been rebuilt and refurbished inside and out. They are in the process of replacing most of the furniture in the units.

The units are townhouse type, and the resort is situated on a golf course. It is an average resort, nothing special, but will accommodate 4 people quite well. It is about 10 miles to the casinos in Biloxi.

The Royal Holiday Resort is another in the area. It is located right behind the Treasure Bay Hotel and Casino. It is open and operating, and is about 4 miles from the other casinos in Biloxi.

I understand as well that the Chateau LeGrand in Biloxi is also open. It is within walking distance of the Beau Rivage Casino.

The Gulf Coast was really devastated by Katrina. Nothing looks the same. All of the towns and cities have been working hard to rebuild, The entire area around Gulfport and Biloxi has been cleaned up very well. There are a lot of empty lots where buildings used to be, and several new high-rise condos have been built along the coast. There are 11 casinos in operation, and work has started on two more. Plans are in place for building another 10 within the next few years.


----------

